# a couple of questions



## RStewart (Jan 7, 2009)

1) does anyone use braid for all applications?
2) anyone know where i can get strike king's perfect skirt replacement skirt kit? i have seen it on their website, but havent seen it forsale anywhere. thanks


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 7, 2009)

I only use braid for flipping...

As for the skirts, try these places...

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_103730____SearchResults

https://www.anglersworldonline.com/servlet/Categories

https://www.fishingworld.com/brannansbass/Details.tmpl?ID=1216753108138062901&SKU=Strike+King-PFT32


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2009)

I use braid for everything except trolling for offshore tuna - there you still need the stretch of mono.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm slowly converting to all braid except for throwing 2+ ounce swimbaits.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for replies. i use berkley big game now and im considering switching to fluro and/ or braid.


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 7, 2009)

I use braid for everything too. I use Fireline as well, but not as much as I have in the past. It seems to get wind knots and kinks in it. It is a flat line unlike the braided lines so it will float. This will allow you to watch your line for a slight twitch, this is helpful on those tuff days when the fish aren't too active. Being a flat line also makes it very sharp wich is great for cutting through weeds and pads, but also your fingers.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2009)

I converted to all braid over 6 years ago. I use a flouro leader for clear/calm water and moving water, to help the baits sink more naturally. After using most braids I have found sufix to be my favorite, with power pro coming in second. I am no help with the strike king skirts and I only use spinnerbaits with certain conditions, and when I use them I use cheapos. 

Good luck, I definately suggest using braid, you will feel so much more. With the flouro leader you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 8, 2009)

I use braid for everything. 10lb on my spinning rods and 20lb on my baitcasters. Nowhere near the amount of headaches I had with mono, and double the sensitivity.


----------



## Mattman (Jan 8, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> 1) does anyone use braid for all applications?




Yes.

Years ago when Fireline was introduced I tried it on a reel. Within about 3 years I had some form of superline on nearly every reel I had. Probably 17 out of 20. There were still a couple techniques that I felt mono/fluoro was the line to use. And about 5 years ago I got rid of all other lines but superline with the exception of a spare spool for one of my spinning reels for slip bobber fishing.

Fireline on spinning reels under 14 pound test.
Suffix Performance Braid on spinning reels over 14 pound test.
Suffix Performance Braid on casting reels.

Sunfish, Perch, Crappie, Walleye, Largemouth, Smallmouth, Pike, Muskie, Lake Trout. 4 pound test to 80 pound test.

I don't picture ever going back to a spongy mono/fluoro/copoly.


----------



## goat83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Used it once. In my area it's seldom needed, most situation don't call for it. The resevoir I fish mostly is to clear for it and most the other places I fish, whether tournaments or recreation, don't usually call for it, unless it's cat fishin. Most of the tournies I fish the other people use 14lb or less but I use 17 or 20lb test, of cours I'm talking about flipping or pitching, other wise I most likely have 10 to 12 lb. Then again, it's all personal preference on what you like like and what and where you are fishing. All that matters is that you are fishing and hopefully catching. 
Don't know about the skirts, maybe netcraft(rod and lure making supply catalogue).


----------



## Popeye (Jan 11, 2009)

Braid (Power Pro) on all my Salmon gear (30lb) and 1 UL I use for Walleye/Crappie (10lb). Other Walleye rods are loaded with 6-8lb mono


----------



## slim357 (Jan 11, 2009)

No braid ever on anything, Ive tried it a hand full of times and it never stays on a reel for more than a few days. Give me 17lb mono and I can do pretty much anything with it, although I like 12 or 10 on cranking stick when Im trying to get my baits deep.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 11, 2009)

Have never used braid. I have 8# Yo-Zuri Hybrid on my spinning reels.


----------

